# Waistcoat - Free



## never behind

I have an old waistcoat from a long gone suit. I’ve only worn it a couple times. It is a gray/green with a light blue check. The back is tan. I’ve attached pictures with measurements. If you want more, please let me know. 

It’s free - I just ask you pay shipping. If you want it, PM me and we’ll figure it out.


----------



## iam.mike

@never behind - We mentioned this in our newsletter that is going out this evening, as well as our FB page will be published tomorrow.

Good luck, and thanks for using our Deals & Steals forum!


----------

